# Queda de granizo em Fátima (15/Março/2011)



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

Uma forte queda de granizo deixou Fátima e arredores pintado de branco. Cerca das 16 horas muitos foram os que foram apanhados de surpresa e as autoridades foram chamadas a vários locais.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/7u0znn1K2OmnVRycCg79"]Queda de granizo em FÃ¡tima - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

bem forte mesmo


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

Foi bem mais que aqui hoje que nem 5 minutos deve ter durado.
Bela granizada em Fátima!


Vídeo Granizo na Póvoa de Santa Iria - 23/03/2011 :


----------



## Pisfip (23 Mar 2011 às 01:04)

Boa noite, finalmente relatos que confirmam aquilo que por aqui testemunhei naquele dia. Um video impressionante da queda brutal de granizo.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2011 às 15:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma forte queda de granizo deixou Fátima e arredores pintado de branco. Cerca das 16 horas muitos foram os que foram apanhados de surpresa e as autoridades foram chamadas a vários locais.
> 
> Queda de granizo em FÃ¡tima - SAPO V&iacute;deos



WOW!!! Danos materiais, nada?


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

Uma bonita saraivada


----------

